# Footwear in Gym



## afcpaul (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi,

I'm a new member, 5 months in weight training.

I'm in between 2 hip surgeries, therefore, I'm limited in what I can do in the Gym (No squats), therefore, I'm just trying to strengthen my core, lose weight.

I will look to build muscle when I've recovered from a second surgery, around about Feb 19.

I do gym work in running shoes. They are really comfortable for day to day use, but......

I find them too "spongy" in the gym. They dig too deep when using TRX bands, press ups and bench press's, barbell exercises.

Has any one else experienced this ?.

I'm new, therefore, not lifting heavy.

Is it just me ?.

What foot wear do you recommend ?.

Thanks


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Get some custom orthotics made, quite cheap really (£30 - £50 a set).

Dave Palumbo raves about how they help people to squat properly.

These when made, obviously have to be put into brand new shoes


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

afcpaul said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new member, 5 months in weight training.
> 
> ...


 Shoes with elevated heels.. For squats, Ohp, clean etc I Deadlift just with socks tho or slippers..

Have a look at strengthshop they have nice and cheap weightlifting shoes.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

EdinDeadlift said:


> Shoes with elevated heels.


 I've always been of the impression to wear a flat sole trainer?


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

Pancake' said:


> I've always been of the impression to wear a flat sole trainer?


 It depends from the exercise and how's your ankle mobility etc. Squat shoes have generally a nice firm wood heel and give you more stability, they helped me a lot when I recovered from a broken ankle. They also give more leg drive on push presses, jerks etc and for someone with long femurs they allow for more knee travel and a more upright torso..


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I've always just worn standard flat soled trainers like Adidas Nizza's.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Same here, flat sole... currently wearing Vans (boot, not trainer style)


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Just converse here but take them off to deadlift or squat in socks


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

nWo said:


> I've always just worn standard flat soled trainers like Adidas Nizza's.


 I had some Adidas , not sure what ones they were but soles were flat and uncushioned, was perfect, loved them for lifting. Was absolute s**t for cardio though.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

nWo said:


> I've always just worn standard flat soled trainers like Adidas Nizza's.


 My go to gym shoes too. Sometimes switch it up and wear huaraches on chest day.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> Same here, flat sole... currently wearing Vans (boot, not trainer style)


 Vans are so comfortable and supportive

x


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Lonsdale boxing boots. The ones that come just above the ankle I wear, same ones I wore when I used to box. This pair have lasted me nearly 2 years and still going strong for 26 quid


----------



## afcpaul (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for all of your help.

JD Sports have deals on flat sole trainers, Converse, Adidas, vans all for £25 / £35. I'm going for a pair of these.

I have a hip replacement operation in November, running shoes are great for recovery from this whilst I'm on crutches, very supportive and comfortable.

When I'm training proper again, around next February, I will look into getting some custom orthotics.

Great stuff all, it sounds like a plan.

Thanks


----------



## Jpower85 (Jul 31, 2018)

I started wearing these (Merrell vapour glove....mostly because I liked the name) but they look so gimpy with shorts (like a duck) that I mostly just do d/l or Squats in socks now. I've worn Converse in the past but prefer the feel of barefoot as I feel I can push through the heels more consciously.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

afcpaul said:


> Thanks for all of your help.
> 
> JD Sports have deals on flat sole trainers, Converse, Adidas, vans all for £25 / £35. I'm going for a pair of these.
> 
> ...


 Vans for £ 25? Holly [email protected] !

Can you buy me a couple ?

I'm 38 european

thanx 

x


----------



## SG83 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Get some custom orthotics made, quite cheap really (£30 - £50 a set).
> 
> Dave Palumbo raves about how they help people to squat properly.
> 
> ...


 where can one get them done like that?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

SG83 said:


> where can one get them done like that?


 Just Google custom orthotics in your area.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I wear anabolic socks.


----------



## nunrgguy (Apr 18, 2015)

Check out the More Mile website. If you look around the net you can get 30% discount too. The lifting and crossfit shoes are really good and about half the price of Adidas.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

If you're "in between 2 hip surgeries" I'd say you are very limited in what you can do as most exercises put pressure on the hips in varying degrees.

Personally if I were in your situation I'd just do light cardio until I'd healed from the operation/s because even picking up dumbbells and curling them is putting extra pressure on your hips.


----------



## jamie5001 (Apr 30, 2013)

I just got some Nike Metcons, nice and flat and fit well. Got mine half price on the Nike website sale but you can pick them up on ebay for a reasonable price (not used...unless you're into that)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nike-Metcon-2-Mens-Trainers-Size-11-5-UK-EUR-47-RRP-110-New/182621120414?var=485182536465


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Vans for £ 25? Holly [email protected] !
> 
> Can you buy me a couple ?
> 
> ...


 I got a pair for £16 in a sale last month.... haha


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Otomix all the way for me. Comfortable, sturdy, made well, last well.

wouldnt use any others now.

Some say expensive, but, Not expensive when you think about the great support they give


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

ishadow said:


> I got a pair for £16 in a sale last month.... haha


 Well thanx for rubbing it in :thumb


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Well thanx for rubbing it in :thumb


 Anytime xD got to love Amazon!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

ishadow said:


> Anytime xD got to love Amazon!


 

this is a disgrace though

vans give like 5% sales in gr max

cheapest you could get them might be around €75-80

x


----------



## afcpaul (Apr 18, 2018)

ishadow said:


> I got a pair for £16 in a sale last month.... haha


 JD sports shops.


----------

